# Lever guns... Like or Dislike and why?



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

Violator22 said:


> Hey reflex shooter, does it have the carrying case, if so, can you email me pictures, also, if you can, may I get the serial number of that 99 G, I am a collector and collect serial numbers by model, you can xx out the last two digits, actually, I would prefer that you did that. Also, if you send me pics of your rifle, I will post it on my web page Savage Lever Actions of North America under the pics page in the 99 G section with your forum name. Sorry, forgot, my email is [email protected] Thanks, Les


I sent the pics to you. The rifle has a hard leather case that holds it broken down with the extra barrel. The case is not a box like the pics on your web site but is more of a gun case type. The case is at my grandmothers house and will be retrieved shortly.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks, appreciate the pics man, I'll get them up in the Morning, and when you get more, I'll add them too. I dig the 99 F's(old model), they are a great rifle. Les


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

These are what I will post under your MSF name


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

1949 Win mod 94 30/30 20" barrel (I think)
1999 Win mod 94 .357 magnum 16" barrel
sold 1996 Marlin mod 39A .22 s/l/lr 24" barrel

I like levers specifically because they are generally outside the scope of gun grabbers, fast to sight picture, and hold multiple rounds. The 30/30 is capable of taking anything in NA - given you are close enough. The .357 w/ 16" barrel is great practice/self defense and shoots less expensive .38's. 125 grain .357 HP's travel at nearly 1800 fps from the 16" barrel and it is short, light and fast. It mates quite well with a revolver for field carry and allows for the same ammunition to supply 2 different guns. Jump up to 180 grain rounds for more serious hunting duties up to small deer sized game, and it is quite capable out to 75-100yds. The .22 was a fine little plinker and had the capabilities of s/l/lr interchangeability (even back to back) within feed tube. Just seemed like a great asset to have if times ever got really bad. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Love 'em. I have a Guide Gun in 45-70 that fits so nicely in hand, quick on target and just plain fun.

I like to use it for **** hunting. DRT, baby:lol:


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Perferator said:


> Love 'em. I have a Guide Gun in 45-70 that fits so nicely in hand, quick on target and just plain fun.
> 
> I like to use it for **** hunting. DRT, baby:lol:


You ever find anything but tufts of fur? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Violator22 said:


> You ever find anything but tufts of fur? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Gives 'em quite a ride.:lol:


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> Hey reflex shooter, does it have the carrying case, if so, can you email me pictures, also, if you can, may I get the serial number of that 99 G, I am a collector and collect serial numbers by model, you can xx out the last two digits, actually, I would prefer that you did that. Also, if you send me pics of your rifle, I will post it on my web page Savage Lever Actions of North America under the pics page in the 99 G section with your forum name. Sorry, forgot, my email is [email protected] Thanks, Les


Violator22- I have a model 99 takedown in .250-3000 that was produced in 1928. ( I said 1938 in a previous post but ran it again and it turned out 1928.) Question- in the Savage99 website they refer to Stith mounts for the 99's. Since the gun was never drilled and tapped and I don't want to do it, is it hard to come across these Stith mounts? Looks like they are from the 50's and not produced anymore. I'd like to mount a scope on the gun without having to do ANYTHING to the reciever. Do I have any other options at all?? I have a old Lyman Alaskan scope that would look great on the rifle...


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Jazybird, I'm gonna PM you some info. Stith Mounts are about 150 to 300 on fleabay, I paid 225 for mine and that was a few years ago, if you look at the T that I posted, that is a Stith mount. Les


----------

